# Moose Hunting - Anyone have any luck?



## winston88 (Apr 17, 2005)

Anyone fill their tags this past weekend? I cut some tracks on Friday and followed them for the remainder of the day and came up empty. Went thru two sleuths, a few fields, crp and a creek twice until I lost the trail. Thought I had one until the snow melted. Hopefully will have better luck once the sunflowers are harvested. Let me know if you filled your tag I guess I am curious to see if anyone had some luck this past weekend.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

last saturday I saw two trucks load with two bull moose congrauation I stopped by Pick City bait & Tackle


----------



## winston88 (Apr 17, 2005)

Lucky devils. Congrads to ones that did.


----------

